# Bad Feet - can't catch him!



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi pigeon fans. This is great website. We don't have anthing like this in the UK although we do have people who love pigeons - like me!!

However I have a dilemma in that I have noticed a pigeon with fishing line around both of his feet so he is effectively "hobbled". He can't put weight on one of his legs and uses his wings to prop himself up. I really want to help him but I can't catch him as his wings are fine. I have tried feeding him and his friends and when I think he isn't looking I go for the grab only for him to fly up onto the roof. I have been trying the last few days to catch him either with bare hands or throwing a coat over him but to no avail. Now he and his mates are a bit skittish when I am hovering around and who can blame them!

I have a wonderful Wildlife hospital near me who know of my dilemma and have promised to "move heaven and earth" to get him better if I can catch him.

Do you have any tips on how to catch this wily bird because he really is a sad old sight and I am sure his legs and feet are painful ( both feet look all curled up)?

The wildlife hospital suggested feeding him and his friends daily for a few days until they get used to the idea of food with no pigeon catcher around and then maybe in about 7 days try and catch him unawares whilst feeding.

I would be grateful for any advice on how to catch a bird with good wings and bad legs.

Thank you

Tania


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tania, 

Welcome to the group Yes, you're in quite a dilemma it would seem with this bird hobbled by the fishing line. I think your wildlife centre has given you a good suggestion to build some more trust in the birds so that you can hopefully grab him.

You could also try construct a trap for the bird. Here is a link to how to create one.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Good luck and keep us posted,


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Thanks for the advice*

Hi Brad,

When I first read your message I thought that's a real quick response. Then I saw the bit about the trap and thought that I couldn't do that because this bird is near the river, walkways and nowhere near my home ( it is on my way to work). But then I got thinking and I think the trap would be good because he does come down to feed fairly near to me and sometimes he about 12 inches from me so a trap would be good idea. So what I think I am going to do is to put grain for the first couple of days in the same place in the morning, then the next couple of mornings put the grain down near a box (but a box that is level on the ground) then the next couple of days put the grain with the box and me nearby then on the seventh day ( bit religous that and hopefully there may be a bit of divine intervention) I shall set the trap as described, will be a little distance away and then with the flick of my wrist, bring the trap down on him. Hopefully!

I'll give it a go because this way I won't be moving around him and the others and hopefully he will go under the trap and hey presto I will have caught him.

I'll let you know if it works.

Regards

Tania


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Second Thoughts*

Brad,

Re my earlier message I have reread the website about the trap - it would indicate that you put the trap up the day you are going to catch the pigeon. That would be better because where the pigeon is, I will have to start finding cardboard boxes and then leaving them as I go onto work, probably to find that they have been removed by cleaners etc - It would be so much easier just to go on the day that I want to trap, with the box because I shall go on a Sunday when I have time to spend setting up "Operation Pigeon capture". Will that matter do you think? The pigeons won't suddenly think - "Why is there a box near our dinner?"

I shall leave grain all this week in the same spot of course so that they are used to it and shall sit on the bench for a few days too but then arm myself with the trap Sunday. I guess its trial and error - it may work it may not.

Sorry - just want to catch this little fella!!

Tania


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tania, 

Let's hope the box doesn't spook the birds. Perhaps you can take the box with you each time you attempt a capture and they will get used to the box as part of "you". I would suggest leaving the box there (unset) for the birds to get used to, but this may not be feasible as you mentioned cleaning people might come by to remove it.

Hopefully you will be successful after the first attempt but if not, don't give up, keep trying


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Spooky Box*

Hi Brad,

I'm all geared up for a capture next week. I mean today I arrived at the area where the piegon is and although I have only recently spotted him over the last 3 days, as soon as I scattered some seed, the injured pigeon came down first and because of his leg problems and the fact he has to prop himself up with a wing, he tends to sit right down when feeding - a real "sitting duck". I won't give up on him unless he is still leading me a merry dance in 6 months time ( i.e. Spring has arrived!!) - then I'll know he can make it on his own if he can survive the winter.

I'll let you know how I go on.

Tania


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Tania,

Out of interest, which wildlife hospital will look after your pigeon when you catch him? Pidge-friendly ones are not so common (tho' I, too, have one near me).

Cynthia often gets 'em when they are hungry by putting down raw unsalted peanuts. As the birds gather round her feet or in front of her, she reaches down quickly and grabs the one she's after. We have got a good few 'strung' pigeon that way. But, as you say, when they can fly OK and are a little wary, it can be a heck of a job to catch 'em!

John (Also UK  )


----------



## birdlover1001 (Sep 13, 2005)

well, with catching guinea fowl and peafowl we use a bed sheet, you'd want a friend's help, though, guineas and such are grounded, so that might not work.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wildlife hospital*

Hi John,

The wildlife hospital is London Wildcare in Beddington Park, near Sutton Surrey. It is run by a wonderful man called Ted who has been very encouraging to me telling me some of the "rescues" he has undertaken some successful, some not so successful but has tried. I have been to the hospital a few times and there are always pigeons there. Juveniles and injured/sick ones. they even agreed to take 2 tiny squabs, probably about 2 days old which were removed from some scaffolding and I agreed to take them from the workmen. London Wildcare are brilliant and they do attend pigeon rescues though I think Ted thinks this will be a difficult one.

I have been reviewing the website with all the hints and tips for capturing pigeons and as mine does come near me and does struggle to keep a balance, I am hoping the box trap will work.

Wish me luck.

Tania


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Still haven't caught him*

Still haven't caught my pigeon. If anything he's more wary of me although I haven't made any attempt to catch him yet. Have just been feeding him and sitting close-ish but not too close. Perhaps it was the introduction of my box trap ( Thanks Mary) that he didn't like. I think I have to go back to square one and build up the trust again. He's bright in the eyes and doesn't appear depressed and has been preening so I guess he sort of feels OK. I haven't given up on him, I'll keep trying but it may take a little while. Patience is a virtue they say.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for not giving up on him.
Hope you will be able to capture him soon. 
Good luck.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tania,

I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers "for divine intervention" that this bird is caught as time is of the essence. 

Thank you for not giving up in your pursuet of giving this bird the medical attention he so needs and deserves.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Over the last decade, I've caught more than 200 birds. Most were caught with my bare hands. 

In your case, you need to get the bird to trust you enough to get close to you. Feed it bread. I usually use whole-wheat pita bread. I never use seed. The advantage of bread is that the bird see you making a motion of throwing food and comes to realize that YOU are a source of food and therefore, trust. I break the pita bread in small pieces, no more than 1/2" (maybe more like a 1/4") and throw a single piece at a time.

Don't wear bright colours clothing. Try to wear light/neutral, like brown or beige. No flashy rings or jewellery. 

You will have to repeat the process over a number of days. Try to always go to the same spot and throw some food. Repeat that, but don't throw the food so far. Gradually get it closer. You may want to bend your legs while standing on your feet. So your hands are close to the ground. Try to wear running shoes, or any other shoes that provide a good grip.

Don't miss it or it could be awhile before you get another chance. Don't be nervous, but I know you will be. I've caught hundreds and I still hate it when I have to do that. I'm so afraid I'll fail and the injured/sick bird will escape.

One important thing I realised is, SPEED. That's the way to get it. I always repeat to myself to be quick. Our response time is quicker than the bird. 

While I'm on my feet with my legs bent and in a V shape, I get the bird to come right in front of the V, usually within 12 inches from my knees, then I bolt and grab it with my two hands. You need to concentrate on the bird; picture where you will put your hands on the bird, and repeat to yourself that time is of the essence. If you move very quickly, you are guaranteed to get it. If you ever hesitate, you will fail.

Unless I'm lucky and the bird gets close on the first feeding, it usually takes me about 4 feeding moments (that's four different days) before I'm capable to get close enough. Remember, you should stay in the same spot and let the bird get close to you. First throw the food far from you, as far as you can. Then gradually throw the food closer to you. Until you throw it right in front of you. I hope you have good blood circulation cause it's not easy to stay in that position for 10-30 minutes. You may want to practice at home.

I caught one in the parking lot 3 weeks ago. It had a broken leg (big time). I went to the parking lot on a Sunday when there is almost no car and few people nearby. It took me two hours, but I got it  

Just ask if you need more details. Good luck and good catch.

P.S. I said, "while you are on your feet", but in fact it's more like you are on your toes with your legs bent. A bit like in a baseball game. Like the catcher. You know, the person behind the one who is batting. The whole bottom of your feet does NOT touch the ground.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NumberNine,

That's alot of good advice there.

Thank you for all the rescues and rehab you have done (past & present) for our noble feral pigeons. I'm sure there are a lot of happy pigeons in your feral flock, thanks to you.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Bare hands*

Thanks for the advice - I would really like to catch him with my bare hands - I'll try the bread or pitta bread and yes Sunday seems a good day to go as where my pigeon is, is a place where people like to go ( it's by the river) but if I go early on a Sunday then there shouldn't be many people about. This week I'll try feeding him as suggested, getting him to come closer. There is actually a step to sort of sit on that goes up to the platform where I feed the bird so I may not actually have to crouch to actually bend my knees, just have to watch my elbows as I lurch forward into a catch, but that's no problem. I would be so happy if I could just catch this baby

I really appreciate everyone's advice and I will let you know how I get on.

Thanks

Tania


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a pic of the position you should assume. It's not clear from the picture, but you are actually resting on the tip of your feet. Your toes and maybe 2" prior to the toes. It allows you to "jump" to catch it. Your arms should be in a position as depicted in the picture. Your head is looking straight at the bird.

Do not wear clothing that will be moved by the wind, like a loose jacket. And do NOT talk to the bird! Do not make a sound, nor noise. If you manage to get the bird close to you, be gentle in your movement when throwing the bread, prior to attempting to catch it. Big movements of the arm throwing bread can scare them. Pita bread is best as it is thin and easier for the bird to swallow. Make your pieces small cause it's easier for the bird to eat and it will require more pieces before it has enough. Therefore, increasing the probability that the bird will get close to you.

And remember, if the bird doesn't come within 1 foot right in front of you, it might not work. To be honest, often I'll get the bird within 10" in front of me. With my arms resting on my legs and forming a V in opposite direction of the V formed by my legs, I can VERY QUICKLY drop the pita bread and RUSH to catch it. In the end, almost everything rest upon you being VERY quick. I would recommend you NOT to be sitting on anything. It will slow you down when you bolt to catch it.

Let me know if you have problem with the link - sometimes it doesn't seem to work???

http://sportsillustrated.netscape.c...bba+or+bbn&w=ap+or+reuters&max=8&first=96&fs=


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Photo*

Hi, I can't see the photo - but I know what you mean - Ok I won't sit on the step - I can see it working if he gets close. I have caught pigeons before but they are usually quite sick or frail or can't fly at all. This one has great wings!

I'm off to see him this afternoon to start building that trust - note comments re clothes, jewellery and wearing anything noisy ( like a jacket). I didn't go yesterday because I actually see him on my way to work and this place is about 5 miles away - but I have today off and will cycle over there - doing a sponsored slim for the wildlife hospital that are going to take him. In fact the owner of the wildlife hospital has said, not only will he move "heaven and earth" to get him better, and buy me wine and pizza as a reward if I catch him, that he will probably use the £ 1000 that I stand to raise on the slim on repairing the pigeon avairy - pretty fitting that eh?

Thanks everyone for your advice - I appreciate it. Wish me luck.

Tania


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

kittypaws said:


> doing a sponsored slim for the wildlife hospital that are going to take him. In fact the owner of the wildlife hospital has said, not only will he move "heaven and earth" to get him better, and buy me wine and pizza as a reward if I catch him, that he will probably use the £ 1000 that I stand to raise on the slim on repairing the pigeon avairy - pretty fitting that eh?Tania


Tania, sounds very fitting! I'm assuming that your sponsered "slim" is similar to the "walks" we do over here to raise money for various causes.

Best wishes and best of luck for success in catching this bird. It's so great to know you have someone so willing to help him.

Linda


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry about the pic. I should have saved it on my PC. I tried but cannot find that same picture. I found another one which I will upload. The position of the guy is pretty close. Except for the arms which are not in position. And you are supposed to be on the front part of your feet and the feet are in straight line with your legs.

Like I said, it's easy to remember. You make a V with your legs and another V with your arms, but in opposite direction. I failed about 3 - 10 times at the beginning. It took me about a year before I perfected the technique. Since then, I could be wrong, but I think I did not fail once.

The main points are: 1) Creating a situation of trust between you and the bird. 2) Getting the bird to realize that you are a reliable source of food. 3) Not scaring the bird (noise, clothing, movement and jewellery) 4) Getting the exact position that will allow you to bolt and grab it. 5) Getting the bird close enough (a must, otherwise you'll fail) and 6) Using speed to react before the bird does.

I guess I sound like a mother chicken, eh?


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

I FOUND IT!! I found the perfect picture. It has the exact position I take. The arms, the legs, the back, even the feet. Everything is right. Except I don't look at the camera, I look at the bird


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*We got close*

Hi Ninelives - yes the picture is good and is exactly how you described to crouch - your description was good. I went to see the pij this afternoon and he was there, and he flew down near me and I adopted the pose ( though repeating to myself this is not the day to catch him, this is just the day to make friends) and before anyone gets excited, I haven't caught him , but he got very close. I threw the pitta bread as advised, far and then nearer and nearer - he did get pretty close and I guess if I had been an experienced catcher I may have gone for it, but I'm not and I didn't feel confident enough.

Also there was lots of people around, children screaming that sort of thing and he seemed wary, but he came very close so I hope over the next week we build up a bit of a friendship. Then if I haven't got him by Friday, I will go to the spot on Sunday very early where all there is likely to be is the odd dog walker and spend some quality time in trying to catch him.

Tania


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Tania, another thing that I've found helpful is using anything in the location that is similar to a wall to sandwich the bird with. That is to say, if there is a building, a bridge wall, etc. to face while throwing the seed so that the escape avenues via flight are limited is sometimes helpful. I know what you mean tho. Even tho their feet are in bad shape, if their wings are good, you will have a tough time because sometimes they make up for their disability w/keen alertness and flight at the slightest cause for alert. I've used many different approaches, including the jacket thing, although best results w/jacket were when there was some kind of small weight in each pocket to be able to better control the throw and give more speed to it. However it is that you are able to be successful, I might add to all the suggestions, that visualizing how you will successfully "snare" your patient in advance is an important element.

Best of luck to you,

fp


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wall*

Hi Fp - there is a wall near where I feed him and it had crossed my mind before that I should try and get him "pinned" between me and the wall although I read somewhere that pigeons are one of the only birds that can fly vertically ( bit like a Jump Jet). I did try the coat thing before and it didn't seem to work - I'll give this way a go, the crouching if my knees can cope, and if that doesn't I'm up for suggestions again.

Everyone is so kind with advice - Thank you.

Tania


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Tania,

You did very well today. Not attempting to catch it because you are not confident is the right thing to do. Children screaming, dogs running around and people passing nearby is bad for what you are attempting to do. You'll have to try to find a time when those three disturbances are not present. Otherwise, it will make your job more difficult.

Try to wear the same clothes you were wearing today. If you brought the pita bread in a white plastic bag, then bring the same white plastic bag with you the next time you go feed the birds. The birds will remember what you look like and it will help you at getting them to recognize you as the good lady who provide food and is not threathning. 

When you visualize catching the bird, putting a hand on both side of the body is best. I always "shoot" for grabbing the bird with one hand on the right side of the body and one hand on the left side of the body.

Next time you throw the food, do NOT throw it as far as today. Some birds will remember you. You are building abond between you and them. Still throw the food some distance, but you can afford to start at a point closer than the last time. Repeat the process with each feeding event.

When you will actually bolt on the bird, you might end up on the side of your hands and then your arms and then your knees. It will hurt a little, but nothing too serious. You might be a little bruised for a day or two, but it's nothing to be afraid of and very small price to pay to achieve your goals. I prefer to let you know, so you are mentally prepared and you'll see it's nothing at all. Good luck.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*I've caught him!*

i've caught him!!! I am so happy I could jump for joy and I hate to say it, but it was reasonably easy!

He has been most wary of me, even with my food, lack of jewellery and neutral clothes and in particular this morning he wouldn't even come down for the food although his friends did and if I had needed to catch one of those I would have been laughing as they came close, but he decided to look extremely depressed up on the roof that he likes to sit on - and the awful thing was he doesn't sit like other pigeons, he sits sort of at an angle obviously because of his feet being caught up and being uncomfortable and sore.

So I gave up this morning but saved some goodies for later and when I appeared this evening - he flew down straightaway and although I was pleased he was going to get something to eat , I never thought in a million years I would catch him. Literally about 20 seconds of throwing a couple of small pieces of bread in front of me, he was there, beak down and was just so easy to pick up. I couldn't believe how easy I picked him up after the last two weeks of chasing, sitting and crouching very still, getting up very early, setting box traps and ignoring people's strange looks.

There is a boat shop nearby which sells this horrid fishing line to fisherman, but the men who work there have seen me trying to coax him down and have been encouraging. I rang the doorbell and got a box to put the pij in. Also they cut the wire between his legs but I wouldn't let them unwind it as one leg was bleeding already.

Anyway I took him to the Wildlife Hospital where the owner Ted, was actually there ( he is never there usually so seemed like fate) and he took a look and said " I promised you heaven and earth to get him flying again didn't I?". He confirmed his feet look quite bad, some of his toes are black and some enlarged, but Ted is going to stabilise him tonight with food, antibiotics, ointments (ABS I think he said) and warmth and then tomorrow give him a light sedative and start to remove the fishing line. He will keep me posted on his progress by e-mail. I hope he will be OK. I will of course feed this back to everyone via this thread. 

The Wildlife Hospital has a pigeon aviary and they do keep some disabled birds there so even if his legs don't get too much better, I am hoping that as long as his quality of life isn't comprised, which it can't be any worse than it was currently, they will decide to let him live his life out at the wildlife hospital. After all he can fly and wings are a birds main features aren't they?

Thank you once again for all your help, kind words and prayers - It definitely helped.

Till the next time.....

Tania x


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulation!  I'm glad for you. I told you it was easy. I've caught so many over the years.

Only one thing I forgot... You can stand up in a normal position while throwing the food far from you. It is only as you are throwing the food 4-6 feet from you that you adopt the position I suggested.

You see, it works. The bird actually recognized you as the "food lady". I have about 10 years of observation on pigeon behavior. Yep, unfortunately, they are easy to fool.

Again congrats!

P.S. He didn't come down this morning cause he wasn't hungry. That's all. I've seen pigeons live in wild will all toes gone. I mean, they walk on sticks. So I think your new friend should be released in a few weeks. If you can, ask the person what kind of cream he uses. I'm curious. I've always used Polysporin with great success. It contains 3 antibiotics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tania,

*Great news! What a wonderful update.* 

I'm so glad he is now in rehab and will be on his way to recovery.

Thank you for all the hard work and time you spent capturing this pigeon. I can't imagine how greatful he will be when all that string is taken off those toes and he eventually will have NO MORE PAIN! You made his day!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is such great news. I am so happy for you and the pij.
You did so great. Thank you. Few people would have spend so much time trying to capture a pij in trouble.
Many thanks.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tania,

Fantastic news!!! Job well done!!!

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Tania! you did good, girl!! Thanks for all the time and energy you put into lining
up the professional help and then bringing pij in for medical help.

The Wildcare Center in San Rafael will amputate toes sometimes and still release as long as the bird still ambulates and can forage. So, whether he/she stays or goes, it seems as tho things will be looking up  

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Tania - AWESOME!!! What wonderful news. You have done very well!!!

NumberNine, thank you for posting all the details and photos regarding how to capture a bird by hand. Valuable information!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Update on patient*

Hi there, thought I'd just update you on my pigeon that I caught as I have had some feedback from the Wildlife Hospital where he is currently residing.

Below is the e-mail I got from Ted, the founder at the hospital. There is quite a bit of technical jargon, but "Numbernine" wanted to know what medication was being used.

E-mail reads as follows:-

" Lyn ( vet nurse) detangled the pigeon and when she did, a couple of toes actually dropped off. He's doing Ok, though!

Our antibiotics probably won't mean anything to them ( you guys in the US!!) as they have different products stateside...polysporin sounds like a derivative of Cephalexin which is a key cephalosporin, but that's just phonetic guesswork. Wouldn't surprise me as these have good skin penetration and a similar spectrum of activity to amoxicillin, which is the base ingredient of Synulox, the antibioic we are using. This guy is on tablets following initial injection as topical products (creams) have only local action whereas this requires systemic capability gained from parenteral administration. He's also on limited NSAID therapy and if I can find a suitable peripheral vasodilator (we used to use Navilox but it's supplied in quantities suitable for horses which makes it a little uneconomic to say the least!!) then that may be indicated further down the line. Synulox, if they ( again you guys) are interested, is amoxicillin trihydrate potentiated with clavulanic acid (a beta lactamase enzyme inhibitor) which allows it broader spectrum of efficacy than amox. tri. alone. We may use a cream at some point, probably fuciderm which is excellent (base ingredient fucidic acid..now one of the best topical antibiotics available), depending upon his reaction to the synulox and general woundcare (saline flush and soft dressings). Pigeons, as with many birds, have a relatively high resilience to infection and good nutrition, including probiotic therapy, will help enormously too. We gavage all birds as standard with rehydration fluids on admission...your guy had 10ml...maintaining good electrolyte balance is also key to assisting the uptake of medicines and any force fed nutrition (we also tube fed him later that first night just to be sure he had some food and avoided onset gut stasis). And all for a pigeon that many people would cheerfully poison.....strange world, eh?

Just want to point out that there is a good chance that this bird would have died, probably within three weeks, if you hadn't caught him as the situation was not likely to be self rectifying...infection/sepsis very likely. Having seen him fly around our treatment room, I think you did bloody ( sorry!) well to get anywhere near him and when the day comes that HM the Queen has the medal struck for 'Pigeon Catcher First Class ~ British Empire' I shall make it my business to ensure that you are the first recipient!!


I'll keep you posted on progress but for now, I'm knackered, and the prospect of a long hot bath, together with the faint aroma of a nice burgundy, are calling me home! 

Have a great weekend. If you're stuck for somewhere to go, I hear Teddington Lock is nice..... ( NB - that;s where I caught him!!)

Take care

ted"

See what a nice guy he is - I know he'll help the pigeon as best as he can after all he promised me.

Thanks once again, I know I say it every time, but I am so happy that I caught him eventually - Looking out for the next one now!!

Tania x


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> - Looking out for the next one now!!
> 
> Tania x


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!  


Thanks Tania for the update!  It is much appreciated. Thanks for the email.

P.S. Regarding Polysporin: It is a triple antibiotic ointment. Medicinal Ingredients (per gram): 10,000 units Polymyxin B (as Sulfate), 500 units Bacitracin Zinc, 0.25 mg Gramicidin.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania - Way to go! What a terrific place for the bird to go to. maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*********************************************************


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tania,

Thank you for the wonderful update. The bird went from the capable hands that caught him to another one with capable hands to treat him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Tania, that is fantastic news. This bird is so lucky to have such great care.
Thank you so much for capturing him. You did a great job.
And many thanks to Ted.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Medical update*

Thought I'd just let you know on the update of my pigeon that I caught with the fishing line around his legs and toes. Ted at London Wildcare reports


_Anyway, delighted to say that he is plump, healthy (save for a lack of toes) and doing well…he seems to be learning to adjust to his new style feet and we are very confident that he will be ready for release in the not too distant future…if you keep on my case, I’ll gladly update you again next week but don’t rely upon me to remember to do it on my own as I am frankly quite useless!!_

So it all seems that all is well - I understand he lost two toes but this may indicate he lost a couple more - but he sounds in fine fettle and Ted will update me again.

Tania


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds real good, Tania.

As for toes,well, I have one hangs out where I live who I've known for close on six years, and due to thread he has actually lost both feet - but he is a survivor!

He is the only one of the local feral gang who will deliberately come to seek me out for his peanuts. He will greet me when I arrive home from work (when it's daylight, of course) as he knows the car now or sometimes on my way out in the morning, or else stands out on the balcony and coos to me to get attention.

He pads about on his little stumps with no awareness that he is 'different'.

John


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Stumpy*

Oh that's real nice John - there's hope for my little man with his few toes. I am sure he'll be fine.

Clever aren't they in that he recognises your car - what a smart bird!!

I appreciate your help at the beginning of my saga.

Tania


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tania, 

Thank you for the wonderful update today and throughout this ordeal. Certainly sounds like things will be ok for this lucky bird once he's released back into the wild


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Update and picture ( I hope)*

Hi there,

Nearly at the end of this pigeon tale. He is still at the Wildlife Hospital and latest update from Ted there is, I quote

_Well, Hi Tania..hope you’re doing ok…thought you might like to know that I’ve been spending some time with your pigeon this lunchtime and he’s doing really well. We put him into the aviary a couple of days ago to harden off and he should be ready for release towards the end of next week, weather permitting.

I’ve attached a pic of Lyn holding him



Ted_

I am afraid I couldn't attach the picture as it 146mb not 100 mb - so sorry about that. If any one knows a way round this can they let me know because it shows a very cute pigeon with some poor old feet!!

Tania x


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tania,

Thanks for the good news update! If you will e-mail the picture to me at [email protected], I'll get it posted for you.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great news, Tania.
Thanks for letting us know.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's the Pic*

Here's our lucky bird!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...somehow I had been missing this thread!???

Good work Tania!!!!

A handsome fellow! And a fortunate one that you took an interest in him!

Should you happen to need to catch others, a couple things come to mind for me to mention -

I also crouch as the previous image shows, but, in my case, I use Seed and scatter it densely right in front of me and lay my hands passively on it, palms up, or palms down, does not matter. 

So, my arms are lax between my parted crouching knees.

I scatter a little Seed to the sides also.

As the Birds croud in variously, the densest bunch of them is right around and on and over my hands, where, I slowly, very slowly, move my hands pushing against them, or behind them or under them, just as they push against eachother in different ways, to get to the one I am after. This can take five minutes easily, for my hands to move eight inches or a foot to be where I need them to be for the one I am after.

Now too, one does best not to look AT the one one is after, lest they know you are after them!

So, I only watch the one I am after in a peripheral way.

This allows me to slowly work one hand at a time quite close, then both hands a little more, to cup my hands around the Bird without him knowing it, since they are all used to pressing against eachother. I can usually have one hand cupped gently on his side while the other hand gets to it's final arrival to cup the other side. Then, I merely close my hands on him firmly, so that there are no sudden moves or anything to startle anyone. As I lift him, of course everyone startles, and immediately returns as I walk off with the Bird to get the string or hair or what off their feet, or as may be.

You did very well!

...and they can be wiley if they think we are after them..!

Best wishes! 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, this has been a remarkable rescue. Your tenacity really paid off and helped a bird live that would probably have died. The world also needs more Teds around. Your pigeon is a handsome bird. 

Maggie


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Free as a bird*

Hi everyone,

Thought you would like to know that I went and collected "my pigeon" from the Wildlife Hospital today, 8 weeks after he was admitted. His feet have healed up OK from the fishing line. On the left foot he has two toes and a bent kind of gnarled one and on the other foot, one full toe and 3 kinda of smaller toes. But he can perch, walk and fly and was ready to be released.

I was a little concerned as we have had some very cold nights here, but he has been outside in an aviary for 3 weeks and is fine to go.

I took him to Teddington Lock where I first caught him, opened the box, picked him up ( he struggled of course), kissed his little grey feathered head and wished him Good Luck and let him go. He flew up onto this ledge, where before, he had always sat down because he couldn't stand. This time when he landed he was on his feet - it was such a wonderful sight. Two of the pigeons on the ledge gave him a cursory peck - hope it was a "Welcome Back" peck.

As I had bought some seed and peanuts with me, I began to scatter it on the ground and his mates all flew down to have some. ( Incidentally, 3 of them have a bad looking foot and one good foot - think it goes with the territory being near fisherman country but none of them had wire wrapped around - old injuries which have sinced healed I guess). My pigeon didn't fly down I assume because he was still full from the breakfast he had at the Wildlife Hopsital. Whilst I was checking out the feet of the 3 pigeons, I looked back up to the ledge and my pigeon had gone!!! I waited a while, he didn't come back and I assume he had gone to have a good fly around his old home. I think he is now happy to be back. 

I'll recognise him with those feet and I take seed and nuts about 3 times a week to the pigeons here. There are only aout 12-15 of them so they don't cause a problem so I know he'll get a good meal as long as he comes back now and again.

When I got home, my two cats were most interested in the pet rescue box he had been sitting in, both of them pushing their whole faces into the mucky newspaper at the bottom, probably thinking " Mummy has had a bird in here but where has it gone?"

Thank you all so much for your help in the beginning in trying to catch him, the praise and congratualtions when I caught him and for just being wonderful "pigeon" people. I love you all.

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Tania!

I had just found this thread, I don't know how I missed it as I always keep an eye open for other UK pigeon lovers! It is such a relief to find out that all ended well.

Well done.

Cynthia


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Just a suggestion, why not feeding the birds sprouting barley? It's food and it slows down the reproductive system.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Sprouting Barley*

Where would I buy sprouting barley? I live in the UK and not sure if I have heard of it. I have heard of barley of course. Do any UK members know? (Cynthia - Hello and John D).

I hope my little friend was OK last night - it was very cold but it always amazes me that after a very cold night, how all the birds from crows and pigeons to the little fellas, sparrows and robins are all tweeting and flying around the following morning - bless them.

Tania


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tania, 

Thank you for the update on the pigeon, sounds like things have gone extremely well for him


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tania,

I am not certain whether it is called sprouting barley in the UK, I think NumberNine mentioned that sprouting barley was as unrefined as you can buy it.

John got a sack of barley from the pigeon shop, it may not be iodeal as a contraceptive but we are trying it out on the ferals, it is supposed to be good for feathers.

I will let you know if we trace a source of the right stuff!

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi kittypaws,


A very good outcome then..!

Glad to hear...

Well done!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kittypaws, great job by you and Ted. He will always be "your bird" and you'll look for him everytime you feed the ferals.

Maggie


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

As Trees Gray pointed out, "..._I didn't notice an instant change, but in about 2 weeks there is a slow down of egg production. But I'm only using 25 to 30% as they are still in the molt, & am having a hard time getting them to eat the 30% in the mix. It has to be 50% of the seed mix to get egg laying to stop completely. I don't want to do that until the molt is completely over and they are in the rest period_...."

Also, ... "_Barley doesn't cause any ill effects unless you use too much of it or poor quality. Barley is 62.5% starch, and 7.5% protein, and very low in fat 1.2%. The fiber content is 1.3% Like other cereals it is high vitamin B compex. ...You can use 20 to 30% of it during molting season, and more for the resting period. Just make sure it is organic and not over processed. The low protein makes it ideal for the rest period, but shouldn't be used during breeding season_." 

You can read more here,

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12133&referrerid=0

Obviously, I'm not the first one, nor the only one who uses barley to slow down the reproductive system of pigeons. I read about it in a book about pigeons!

Trees Gray said she uses hulled barley. I did experiment with pearl, pot and sprouting barley. Pot and pearl is a waste of time and will have no impact. That is based on the tests I've done. You results may vary.

In summary, only sprouting and hulled barley seem to have an impact in order to slow down the reproductive system of pigeons. If you decide to use sprouting barley, I suggest you start your birds at 25%. After two months, you should have a pretty good idea if it is sufficient to completely prevent the hen from laying eggs. If it is, then gradually and slowly reduce the amount you give. Hulled barley seems to work well too. But I have no first hand experience.

Excellent page to learn the basics of barley:

http://www.foodsubs.com/GrainBarley.html


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Where is he?*

Hi there,

Following the release of my pigeon, I haven't seen him since. He doesn't seem to be hanging about with the other dozen ferals at the Lock. I'd know him because of his feet. I wonder if he was just hanging around there when his feet were bad because he was guaranteed a meal. Maybe I'll see him again - I hope so.

I hate to say it but there is another with a bad foot. I know a lot of pigeons get bad feet. Gosh if you went up to London I expect 2 or 3 out of 10 would have some sort of foot problem. This pigeon, which incidentally is a beautiful pale gray with the irridescent green and purple, is a really lovely looking pigeon. Beautiful conditioned feathers, bright eyes - a real looker.... but he has this foot. One foot is lovely and dark pink and perfectly formed and the other, although pink, he can not put weight on it. The toes are bent over and some parts of the toes are looking grey, but he doesn't have anything on the foot so not sure what he has done.

I am in two minds as to try and catch him. I will probably try at some stage (now I know what to do...) but his condition is nowhere as severe as my other pigeon because he was hobbled and couldn't even stand.

I'll be watching him and if I do get him, I'll start a new thread because this is a bit long now.

So long for now.

Tania


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Sighted*

Hi there,

Further to my post on the 22 Nov 2005 advising that I hadn't seen my pigeon since his release, I saw him today. Absolutely no doubt about it.

Five pigeons watched me pass on my bike and one, that has a bad, but now healed up foot, flew down because he knows me. He knows I usually have peanuts. He was followed by the other 4, one of which had a stump for his right foor and two mangled looking toes on his left foot plus he still had his hospital band around his leg, which Ted said they would remove but they obviously forgot. Well having a stump and two mangled toes, didn't stop this little fella scooting around. In fact I think he was giving the others a run for his money. He has, obviously, a bit of a limp now, but he seemed absolutely fine and the fact that I haven't seen him for 3 weeks and he is about today in fine fettle made me very happy.

Ted was a bit worried when I told him I hadn't seen him. He thought maybe because of his confinement, it might had made him easy prey for a cat or a hawk, so I'll be pleased to tell Ted that he is doing fine. I think when you put so much time and effort into a bird and its recovery, its gratifying to know that they are surviving.

Tania


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, I am so happy you saw the little fellow. Most of the time we can't recognize the pigeons we've released so it makes me happy to hear this one made it.

Regards, Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a relief!  OH...I'm so glad you saw your little fella today, he recognized you!

Wonderful!

Thanks for the happy update!


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

i've always caught pigeons bare handed....it can take a bit of effort unless the birds are absolutely starving- like most of the ones around here- they land right on my arms for food so its been easy. but i have had an elusive one. the best thing is to just stand still like a stump and toss food very close to you, like at your feet. 
if they seem too leery to come that close keep tossing little bits out to them (not much, just a taste to temp them into wanting more and coming closer) they should...if they are hungry, and when you go to grab be as quick and direct as you can (aim for the back or tail) when he starts to flutter and try to get away- do NOT let go- you wont hurt him. hold him till you can get both hands on him. 
its never taken me more than 15 minutes to catch one. but if i were to have trouble i would get a cheap butterfly net from (well, around her we have the dollar store and bob's discount- so in the uk i dont know where youd get one)
but get a butterfly or fish net- the long handled kind with very thin see through mess- not rope (sorta like a regular fish tank net but bigger). while they are busy eating just move the net, not your body.... come slow from behind, then up and over the head real fast. as fast as you can so it cant fly off. when they freak out first instinct is to release but dont.
hopefully you can catch this one. sounds like he needs you and doesnt know it! thank you for being caring and abservant. probably no one else out there has ever even noticed that poor pigeon. or if they did they never thought to catch him. 
good luck! keep us informed!
dirtybert (elizabeth)


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

WHOOpS! i didnt get the page where you said you had already caught him! - disreguard my last post....better late than never i guess to reply...lol
good job and best wishes for you pigeon.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*A sighting*

Hi,

Saw Mr Toto ( as I have named him) on Monday. I don't see him that much so it was lovely to see that he is doing well, legs and bits of feet looking pink and healthy and no line caught up again ( I always dread I'll see him in the same predicament - though he has less toes to get tangled up now). 

He looked real good and ate hungrily at the peanuts - then when he had finished eating he decided to do some strutting and fluffing up around a lady pigeon ( I presume) so feeling very well by all accounts. 

I left seeing him on a high - only to find a grounded racing pigeon which is under another thread and a not so happy ending, but it was lovely to see Mr Toto to know that the 6 weeks of intensive nursing he received at the Wildlife Hopsital by Ted, was all worth it and he does indeed lead a normal pigeon life. 

Tania


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great update.
Great job you and Ted did. What a lucky pij.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Bit Worried*

Well I saw Mr Toto again today - which is great but I was a little worried about him. When I got to the Lock ( by the river) he was there but balancing on one leg - the leg with just 2 toes. Of course I though straightaway - " Oh my God what's happened to his other foot" - well as soon as I put seed down, the other leg unfurled and he came gamboling towards the grub like he does with his funny legs/feet.

I was able to sort of see his legs and feet and they looked Ok - no signs of bleeding, string or fishing line or any kind of darkness - perhaps indicating dying tissue - but he seemed to favour the leg with the two toes. The other foot well that only has one toe - I didn't think it had any, but it does but around the back of the foot. It troubled me a bit but I am wondering if it may be some kind of pressure sore - after all pigeons with normal feet have 4 toes ( I think) which are splayed to support their - well - sometimes quite rotund bodies!! and I guess if you have a stump with one toe at the back the pressure per square inch ( hey - the science bit here) must exert more pressure onto the surface. He ate OK and seemed alright in himself and when I saw him last Monday he was cooing at a lady pigeon - but tonight - it worried me to see him like that. 

Also, there was a woodie with toes missing, another feral and another woodie which seemed to have problems swallowing - possibly canker? I have no idea how to get a hold of him as woodies are very skittish - it is amazing there was about 12 pidgies feeding tonight and 4 of them had deformities or possible illness - yet the flock I feed in Richmond of about 50+, I very, very rarely see one looking a bit under par.

Is it possible that Mr Toto may have pressure sores or similar - I wanted to try and catch him to have a look but I do not think he is having any of that  anymore.

Tania


----------

